

Org-mode 6.31 released, now programmable with multiple languages - keyist
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.orgmode/18052

======
almost
Looks like the already insanely good Org-mode has got a bit better. I'm always
amazed at the incredible pace of Org-mode development.

The link to MobileOrg (<http://mobileorg.ncogni.to/>) is what really got my
attention though, Org-mode on the iPhone!! But no mention of how to get it and
I don't see it on the App Store? Anyone know anything about when it might be
out and if it'll be available to non-jailbroken phones?

EDIT: This answers my question
<http://article.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.orgmode/17862> It's in Beta test right
now, I've just emailed to ask if I can join the Beta...

------
ramanujan
Here's the link to the org-babel documentation:

<http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/org-babel.php>

Skimming, it appears to be the one ring of literate programming. Finally I can
write a paper which includes R, python, and haskell code with latex markup and
org-mode's nice tables and hierarchies.

Might well be the ultimate paper writing tool for academics -- a superset of
literate Haskell, python.sty, and Sweave.

------
chrislo
Some really exciting features in here, I really need to use org-mode more. Is
org-babel a kind of literate programming environment?

~~~
almost
It can be, among other things. I'm just experimenting with it now by writing a
literate PIC Assembly program in it. I've got circuit diagrams in DITAA,
textual design stuff and the ASM source itself all in one file. So far so
good...

